# Horton, Kansas drugstore bottles



## flint_illustrator (Oct 25, 2019)

I have been digging outhouses in Horton, Kansas for about 5 years now. I have quite the collection of Horton, Kansas drug store bottles, sodas and even a dose glass. I know of three other dose glasses that do exist that I can not come across anywhere. I know they are out there somewhere. I am interested in any of this from Horton, Kansas. Pictured below are some examples from my Horton, Kansas collection. 

The dose glasses I know that are still out there are the following. 

Smith & Mead druggists
C.A. Sautter druggist
G.W. Pierce druggist

Here are some examples from my Horton, Kansas collection..


----------



## sandchip (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice collection!  The Pohl's is a cool mold.


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice collection of druggists bottle. Good luck on finding the dose glasses you are looking for.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks!! Yes, The Pohl's bottle is a very unusual mold. Never seen another one like it from any other druggist.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 27, 2019)

VERY nice collection there! I hilight some of my bottles with a sharpie like you do to make them easier to read. Beats the old way of painting the embossments like they used to do back in the 70s, and very easy to remove also. Keep digging!


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## BF109 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sweet!!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 31, 2019)

Really nice collection!  How do you know those dose glasses exist?


----------



## flint_illustrator (Nov 2, 2019)

bottlecrazy : A good friend of mine wrote the Kansas bottle book and in his collection he has the G.W. Pierce and the Smith & Mead dose glass and in his book he also he the example of the C.A. Sautter which he dose not have. Only one I have is the Pohl's dose glass. So I know there are three others.


----------

